# navel dip?



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Do any y'all use chlorhexidine as a navel dip? Has there been any studies about using chlorhexidine vs iodine in goats? The reason I ask is I have chlorhexidine left from foaling and that what they recommend using on horses because iodine is so caustic and chlorhexidine seems to work better.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hmm never heard of it. SO you use it on new born foals in the same manor as iodine is used on the navels?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

We have chlorhexidine as just a general cleaning solution. We keep it on hand in case we run out of iodine but we do use iodine as our first choice. Im sure it would be find to use on goats.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes Stacey its used on navels and on there feet I was told to use it by an equine reproduction specialist.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm I have never heard of it. Interesting though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use chlorhexidine solution and scrub on all my animals. 

You can by the solution in some feed stores or farm stores. I get the scrub from my vet. Vets use it alot with surgery prep. 

It is also what I used when my buck got the abcess from the vaccine! I lanced the abcess and flushed with scrub mixed with warm water!

Works beautiful and does not discolor the fur!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I have both...Chlorhexadine is just as broad spectrum as Iodine and Betadine, so in reality you can use any of the three; it is also less messy, and as you mentioned less caustic, and less harmful if ingested as well. You can mix in higher\lower concentrations and it will still remain effective; It is a great stall disinfectant as well, as well as bucket and pan disinfectant.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We've used iodine for years and have never had a problem with it. I've heard of people that dont dip the navel in anything-but I wouldn't want to take the risk of the navel getting infected.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I may have to pick some of that up.


----------

